# Cotton Heritage T-shirts



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Has any one tried printing on Cotton Heritage MC1082? I have been printing on some Cotton Heritage MC1044 with the Epson F2000 using IA Ultra and getting good results. I'm wondering if the results are similar. Thanks


----------

